# Dog Learns About Electric Fence the Hard Way



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Not likely to do that again!






Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Errr

i once did the same thing
Not cocking my leg lol
But peeing in a hedge in the dark
The kick is memorable :?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

And it was show on Live Leak too  :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Give us the link!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

pippin said:


> Give us the link!


That WAS the link :!:






note the liveleak in the link

ps hope I have 'thanked' and 'liked' appropriately - getting nervous in case I offend someone :?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi blondel,
I think that pippin meant the link to Kev1's c..k-up.

Anyway thanks for the thank and I liked the like. I also liked the thank and by way of thanks I have thanked you for your like. 

I also hope that my like is to your liking. If you like I could also thank you to make certain that my response is to your liking.

We are obviously like-minded.

Thanks.

Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Err no vid!!! way before video
However I do believe the echo is still rattling round N. Yorks
after all it was only about 45 years ago
lol


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

no offence
lol
accidents happen and no premanent damage


----------

